
Unintended Effects of Anonymous Résumés - joeyespo
https://www.aeaweb.org/articles?id=10.1257/app.20140185
======
DrScump
TL;DR: "We find that participating (French) firms become less likely to
interview and hire minority candidates when receiving anonymous résumés."

~~~
danieltillett
The same thing was found in Australia when tested in the public service.

